# Damp



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

Habitation report done - seems we have some damp worst is in the overhead bed area 21 -40% -though with my damp meter (wood or brick) I can’t seem to duplicate the results I her around 10-14,nevertheless I am sure his equipment is more specialised than mine,  the advice he gave was that he would strip off the outside seals and re-seal with a sealant that seals hard followed by a second flexible sealant - said this would stop it getting any worse and it will be fine ....

Does this sound reasonable? This is on a 2007 Elddiss Autoquest 140 -said cost would be +/-£1000-2000




Any advice greatly appreciated

Paul


----------



## Byronic (May 1, 2018)

Well one of you is wrong? Or you're getting results from different places.
Measure again with another damp meter, if you still get 10% to 14% in the 
area and beyond where you suspect dampness or where he's indicated there's a problem, then I'd be (very) suspicious.

Should he be correct, and you use his services, then make sure he dries
the area out and checks for any rot and corrosion. You wouldn't want him 
sealing in the dampness!! Any woodwork rot is likely to be wet rot and requires replacement. If dry rot (unlikely) then this needs replacement and preferably 
the area sterilised.

Usually sealing is done with one type of sealant, but perhaps he's bang up
to date with some type of current method ie with a two stage application?

Furthermore I'd defo get at least a second appraisal & quote/estimate.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (May 1, 2018)

I think 1000-2000 is not an estimate its  not even a ball park figure . I would tie him down more.


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

Thanks, I only bought it this week and used a damp meter before parting with hard earned, thought I would get it checked by a professional, as soon as he saw it he said I am sure there is damp, mainly because the overcab bed area has been covered with a felt like material.. he said that is usually done to hide damp.....I assume he would need to get at the woof from the inside?


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

*Felt*

And to be fair it looks like a really professional job


----------



## Tbear (May 1, 2018)

I think you need a second opinion by someone you know is reputable and you can trust. From what you say, I would not let this chap change the oil.

Richard


----------



## Byronic (May 1, 2018)

That carpet is probably the much used synthetic lightly ribbed
variety. Much used to line internal surfaces subject to condensation.
PVCs often have acres of it glued over steel body panels in an 
effort to eliminate condensation (doesn't always work)
There's just a chance the overcab area has been getting internal
condensation within the carpeted surfaces and hasn't had time to 
dry out. Depends on cooking/sleeping with windows closed etc.
worth a bit of experimentation to be sure.


----------



## Haaamster (May 1, 2018)

Sounds very suspicious to me, I see you're in Scotland, there are plenty of members on here from Scotland that would gladly help with advice if you are near them. If you can get to a meet you only have to mention you have a bottle of whisky in the van and you'll have a dozen of them knocking on your door each with a damp meter in their hand. They are all very very friendly and knowledgeable and don't bite too hard, except Wully.


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

Have plenty of malt.. anyone passing through Perthshire particularly Kirkmichael or Pitlochry would be very happy to meet


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 1, 2018)

Hi ya,
DAMP,,,Yeah it’s annoying isn’t it, & Left untreated it can be SOOO Destructive on a huge scale.

As we all know it’s probably stemming from a Seam, A Window Rubber Or a Fitting after all where else can it come from !...BUT they are ALL relatively easy fixes to DIY at Nowhere near the £2k that has been suggested to you !.

The Nest had a Little Damp Problem about 3 Or 4 years ago-
https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1604.jpg?role=personal

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1606.jpg?role=personal

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1603.jpg?role=personal

Identified as an Exterior Seam that had given up where the Side Met the Roof Mouldings, Sorted it myself for around the £100 mark & THAT ALSO included the Referb of the Wash Room & have had No Problem since -
https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1608.jpg?role=personal

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1610_1.jpg?role=personal

So don’t be afraid to have a go if you are a Bit handy with basic tools & Materials & save yourself some cash


----------



## Byronic (May 1, 2018)

Haaamster said:


> Sounds very suspicious to me, I see you're in Scotland, there are plenty of members on here from Scotland that would gladly help with advice if you are near them. If you can get to a meet you only have to mention you have a bottle of whisky in the van and you'll have a dozen of them knocking on your door each with a damp meter in their hand. They are all very very friendly and knowledgeable and don't bite too hard, except Wully.



Isn't whisky in Scotland now, or about to be, £500 a bottle!!


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> DAMP,,,Yeah it’s annoying isn’t it, & Left untreated it can be SOOO Destructive on a huge scale.
> 
> As we all know it’s probably stemming from a Seam, A Window Rubber Or a Fitting after all where else can it come from !...BUT they are ALL relatively easy fixes to DIY at Nowhere near the £2k that has been suggested to you !.
> ...



Thanks - is there a way I can access the links?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 1, 2018)

Yeah,
I’m Hoping (If I done it right) that you just Click on the link & give it a few secs,
Let me know if there’s a Problem though Please!.


----------



## molly 2 (May 1, 2018)

I would get a second opinion  from a mobile independent repairer's


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah,
> I’m Hoping (If I done it right) that you just Click on the link & give it a few secs,
> Let me know if there’s a Problem though Please!.



Just keeps saying doesn’t exist


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 1, 2018)

PaulBrash said:


> Just keeps saying doesn’t exist ��



Ok, Thank you,


Maybe the Damp has got to them !


Yeah my Drop Box is playing up, Sorry

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/The Nest/IMAG1604.jpg?


----------



## kingfisher1 (May 1, 2018)

Buy another meter  and compare it with your original readings ,it could be just condensation especially if the van hasn’t been used lately.
Enjoy your summer and keep an eye on it and sort it in the winter months if needed


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

kingfisher1 said:


> Buy another meter  and compare it with your original readings ,it could be just condensation especially if the van hasn’t been used lately.
> Enjoy your summer and keep an eye on it and sort it in the winter months if needed



Sounds like a sound plan


----------



## Minisorella (May 1, 2018)

PaulBrash said:


> Thanks, I only bought it this week and used a damp meter before parting with hard earned, thought I would get it checked by a professional, as soon as he saw it he said I am sure there is damp, mainly because the *overcab bed area has been covered with a felt like material.. he said that is usually done to hide damp*.....I assume he would need to get at the woof from the inside?



I haven't finished reading yet but jumped on this straight away. I've got an Elddis built MH - a Compass Avangarde but it's the same company and the same build. I promise you, the grey fabric covering inside the overhead cab bit is totally original... mine is identical and the same grey stuff covers the base of the pull-out bit that makes up the double bed. I don't know if he's wrong about the damp but he's 100% wrong about it being covered over to conceal damp! Makes you wonder about the rest...


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

*Is this the problem*

These are the outside seams - could this be an issue?


----------



## malagaoth (May 1, 2018)

In my ever so humble opinion damp of the levels he is claiming would be obvious (without a meter) the M/home would STINK!

My old Avantguard has bad damp in the over cab area and if you closed the M/h up for a few days and then went in the stench would bowl you over!


----------



## PaulBrash (May 1, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> In my ever so humble opinion damp of the levels he is claiming would be obvious (without a meter) the M/home would STINK!
> 
> My old Avantguard has bad damp in the over cab area and if you closed the M/h up for a few days and then went in the stench would bowl you over!


No foisty damp smell at all


----------



## Minisorella (May 1, 2018)

Just noticed you said yours is a 2007 Elddis Autoquest 140... mine is a January 2006 Compass Avantgarde 140 (55 plate). I would think they are identical, other than stuff like the seat covers and woodwork of course.  

Mine was 5 years old when we got it and we straight away noticed it had a leaky side rail that affected the overhead but it was under warranty from the dealer, so they replaced the rails without us ever knowing the cost. Shame, or I could have been more help.  A couple of years ago, I found a slightly damp bit in a small central area of the overhead and this time it was the roof seam that runs across the width of the van, very close to the front. They cleaned the seam and resealed it for just over £100. Other than those issues, it's been a great van and I wouldn't part with it for the world.

If there is damp in yours and it's coming down that front corner as they've indicated, I'd suspect the side-rail. Is there any sign of damp in the cab itself, on the upright bit of the frame that borders the the windscreen? (Sorry, I don't know the technical term!) That's how we knew we had a problem. It's a similar sort of grey fabric on the uprights and they were clearly damp and getting water stained. Having said that, I don't think I could trust a word he says, based on his _*mainly *_thinking there's damp because of the grey felting! As I said, it's standard kit. I'm not sure if your readings of 10-14 would constitute a problem? Someone might correct me if I'm wrong. My very slight seam leak produced a highly localised reading of 25-35... that's more like it in my experience. Second opinion called for!  

Good luck and don't let it put you off... we all have teething problems 


Edit to say... I've just seen your photos and our vans could be twins!  I'm told the rubber bit along the rails is only there to cover the screws and keep it tidy, so that's not an indication there's anything wrong underneath the rails. You can replace the rubber trim if it's damaged... I think it pushes in with a screwdriver type gizmo.  I honestly wouldn't know by looking if there's anything wrong but I do trust in my friend the damp meter   Also, with readings as high as he said, the grey fabric would definitely feel wet... mine did that first time.


----------



## hextal (May 1, 2018)

I just use my damp meter to check for relative differences. I measure bits of the van that can't get damp due to leaks (short of driving into a river) and then use those as the baseline.  It's not NASA level accuracy, but it's a fair indicator.

I'd measure the potential trouble locations then compare them to some other random locations and check the spread.

I tend to get between 8 and 12%, but that varies with time of year / humidity, etc.


----------



## Canalsman (May 1, 2018)

I would start by running a dehumidifier inside the 'van for a week or so to dry everything out. Ensure all cupboards and doors are open and cushions moved clear of surfaces.

Then have the damp levels rechecked by somebody else.

After that use the 'van for six months and recheck before Winter.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 1, 2018)

*140*

Hi all, we have an Elddis Autoquest 140 2007 also....after a year noticed damp in overhead cab nearside and deduced leaking seals. So, after a long dry period applied silicon to the seals (the one across the roof as well as the ones on the side) and all seems well...lots of winter Spanish sun dried it out too !! However, there is a squishy feel to a half inch high section of the interior panel where I suspect the wood has rotted a bit and a small area of blistering to the aluminum on the outside. All this has stabilized since applying the silicon a year ago. 
So, do I spend fortunes having a bit of dodgy wood replaced....all the outside ally paneling off and back on..
..interior lining possibly not replaceable...err no !!! Happy to just contain the problem...it was a cheap van so enjoying not worrying about it !!  Maja


----------



## AIKIDOMO (May 3, 2018)

PaulBrash said:


> Thanks, I only bought it this week and used a damp meter before parting with hard earned, thought I would get it checked by a professional, as soon as he saw it he said I am sure there is damp, mainly because the overcab bed area has been covered with a felt like material.. he said that is usually done to hide damp.....I assume he would need to get at the woof from the inside?



Honestly Paul is this what he said. The overcab on the Eldiss Autoquest 400 that I have is exactly the same as yours my friend felt light weight material covers the front of the cab and does discolour a bit. Also around the front doors you get a slight ingress that marks the trim I have looked inside of this and all it is is like a tide line with no real problems arising, most prob caused by condensation or driving with the windows open.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 3, 2018)

My gut feeling is that he saw you coming! Keep your money FIRMLY in your pocket!
We are not quite out of winter yet, condensation is to be expected. Air the van out, open all cupboard doors and ventilate every part, as has been mentioned, use a dehumidifier for a few days (but dont forget to keep an eye on the water level-it will need throwing out).
These people who offer to 'do you a favour' tend to p*ss up your back and then try to tell you it's raining!


----------



## Byronic (May 3, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Most people haven't got a clue how to use a damp meter correctly or how to interpret the results,
> cheap meters are a waste of time I would only use a protimeter survey master , personally I would give the van a few weeks natural drying with good airflow and test and monitor .
> This is about house damp but sums up how easy a false reading is .
> I have saved many home owners thousands of pounds in unnecessary work advocated by surveyors and the damp proofing crooks.
> ...



It's fair to say though even with a cheap DIY damp meter used in various spots throughout
the van and repeated several times would give you a good idea if one spot showed a consistently
high reading would you not agree? 
I notice the 2 different materials covered by the ali jointer. I reckon there's a good chance
that the differential rates of expansion/contraction have sheared the sealant because it's been 
screwed down too hard and practically all the sealant has squeezed out, ie not enough remains to take
up the movement. I'm trying hard not use the words % elongation and all that, but I
recall you mentioning 'interstitial' (I've never had the nerve to!)condensation on another 
thread so I know that you knowwhat I'm talking about !
But then again it could all be down to just internal condensation.


----------



## Canalsman (May 3, 2018)

HD - It is butyl rubber sealant.

Silicone sealant is hopeless on vehicles. Polyurethane sealant is excellent.


----------



## Byronic (May 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I've found silicone sealant only good in the short term.
> 
> Use the stuff that's a bit like white blutac, comes on a roll with a paper backing. That's superb stuff.
> 
> ...



Probably the ubiquitous Mastic Sealing Tape, forget the exact original name/maker. But now
goes under the W4 label. On a waxed tape 'tis convenient and easy to use.But really, if anyone 
is after sealant (not an adhesive sealant) and requires it to remain flexible very long term the 
modern product of choice is SIKOLASTOMER-710 Butyl Sealant. There are similar products available 
but none imo have proven themselves and have the reputation of 710 in caravan applications.
The only downside is that it's can be messy if not applied carefully, devilish stuff!
Just recalled the name, CARAFAX Mastic Seal.....


----------



## barlicker (May 4, 2018)

I have known dubious caravan repairers to wet their fingers when using a damp tester. Get another meter or borrow one and check again in various areas and don't part with your cash to this guy. The price is way over the top.


----------



## PaulBrash (May 4, 2018)

*Update*

After complaining to the dealer about the potential damp - he sent me pictures saying they had been treated - indeed it looks like the covering is aftermarket - what do you think of these pics


----------



## barlicker (May 16, 2018)

That damp looks very bad, hopefully they have eradicated it.


----------



## molly 2 (May 16, 2018)

That looks More like a £1000 job  .


----------



## molly 2 (May 16, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Blame Rentokill for the big damp proofing con , they got the mortgage companies on board , I know slightly different in caravans and vans but it is an easy con .


 I was told dry rot was invented by rentokill.


----------

